# Holiday Home Kefalonia.



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,
After 15yrs of visiting beautiful Kefalonia, we finally decided to purchase a property there...in the process now!:fingerscrossed:
Does anyone have any advice on where to buy a good range of furniture, especially metal framed beds?
thank you and looking forward to hopefully chatting with some people that may be living there.


----------

